# Fatal crash in Danville at Crow Canyon and Tassajara Ranch



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Bad news.

Cyclist identified as George Kaufer. Looks like crash happened on Tuesday 5/5.

Cyclist killed in Danville collision with car was school district employee | abc7news.com

Remembering my brother: George Kaufer, Jr. | David Kaufer


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Danville: Manteca woman charged in fatal bicycle crash - ContraCostaTimes.com

Driver charged with "misdemeanor vehicular manslaughter".


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

I had come upon the scene of this crash while out on a training ride, it had appeared she had run the red light, and folks on the scene said she may have been texting. 

.


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

If MoPho's information is correct, she should have been charged with felony vehicular manslaughter.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Could be a burden of proof thing there between negligence and gross negligence. 

I will say this, due to my job (horrible commute) I am in a car a lot more than many people, and the number of folks on phones way too much is scary. There's no way to exaggerate this, and I honestly feel everybody knows the danger it causes from first hand near-disasters but continue to do it anyway.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

They think that they can multitask. But watching them drive its obvious they can't. They are just paying so little attention to their driving that they think they're driving ok.

I'm not sure what it will take to change this. Maybe if a bunch of nuns were horribly killed by a driver posting to Facebook, in front of a school bus full of kids. But I doubt even that would do it.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

ericm979 said:


> They think that they can multitask. But watching them drive its obvious they can't. They are just paying so little attention to their driving that they think they're driving ok.
> 
> I'm not sure what it will take to change this. Maybe if a bunch of nuns were horribly killed by a driver posting to Facebook, in front of a school bus full of kids. But I doubt even that would do it.


Doubt it. Each idiot has to learn for himself/herself, apparently. These idiots think that even though no one else should text while driving, they are somehow capable of doing it.


----------

